# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ուսանողների փոխանակման ծրագրեր

## Fobus

Ինչ որ մեկը կարող է օգնել  գտնել ուսանողների փոխանակման ծրագրեր: Ցանկալի կլիներ , որ ծրագրերը լինեին ԱՄՆ-ի կազմակերպությունների կազմակերպածները: Եթե ինչ որ մեկը գիտի , խնդրում եմ տեղյակ գրեք այստեղ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՞նչ մասնագիտությամբ ես ուզում:

----------


## Chuk

Ինչ-որ բաներ կարելի է գտնել ներքևում բերված հասցեներից, մանրամասներին ծանոթ չեմ:

http://www.aiep.am
http://www.iec.am (կամ http://www.workandtravel.am)

----------

Արսեն (21.02.2011)

----------


## Fobus

Work and Travel-ը չի հետաքրքրում :
Իսկ մասնագիտությունը ռադիոկոնստրուկտոր , ռադիոտեխնոլոգ

----------


## akellan

Եթե կարող եք գրեք նաև ուսանողական ամառային ծրագրեր կամ ճամբարներ, որոնք անցկացվում են արտասահմանում, ցանկալի է Հս. Ամերիկայում կամ Եվրոպայում:

----------

